# got my new gear



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.whoknows.com.au/oneeasypiece.jpg


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, that outfit is hot.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

x2... Dope!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

The nasty beard makes the whole look. Fucking dope!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

who wants a mustache ride?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

haha niiice!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone know the waterproof and breathability rating?


----------



## Jeff325 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

That has got to be the sexiest mother fucker I've ever laid eyes upon.

DAmnnnnn,


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Dude when are you going to stop stealing my father's Tuxedos? haha


----------

